# New member



## buffhunter (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello new member here...  looking forward to learning new tips and tactics to good gainz!!!!!  Hopefully be able to contribute some as well!!!!!   

Thanks a bunch

Dom


----------



## Riles (Nov 19, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome....


----------



## Havincharles (Dec 7, 2015)

welcome


----------

